# Jumeirah Village



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

Has anyone been to or lived in Jumeirah Village?
Am thinking of moving there and was wondering as to how it is in terms of ease of access,shops, facilities, schools..general family stuff.
Any guidance is highly appreciated.


----------



## MissMasi (Nov 15, 2011)

iv been there , its is very busy modern comfey place
there is many shops ofcourse good schools for the kids but bit highly priced there tbh 
and since its besides the sea u can always take a cab go there near burj al arab beach its really nice at this weather


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Woodlands, I think Miss M is thinking about Jumeirah, not Jumeirah Village, which (I think) is kind of out near(ish) to Arabian Ranches. There's not much out there at the moment but I understand there are some nice villas going for a good rent.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

woodlands said:


> Has anyone been to or lived in Jumeirah Village?
> Am thinking of moving there and was wondering as to how it is in terms of ease of access,shops, facilities, schools..general family stuff.
> Any guidance is highly appreciated.


Are you talking about the triangle or the circle area?


----------



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

Kawasutra said:


> Are you talking about the triangle or the circle area?


I forget which one has villas, i am talking about that one. From outside it appears to be a construction site but wonder if some areas are better than others and which are the best areas to live in.
thanks


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Ha, it doesn't only look like a construction site from the outside, it does from the inside too 

That being said, if you can put up with the construction (which to be fair, from my place I don't hear much of it), it is decent value for money.

The are a couple of shops, a laundry, pharmacy, medical centre, hairdresser etc. More places are getting ready to open.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Ditto to Ogri's info. I've recently moved there and I'm loving it. Although it is pretty much a construction site somehow it's not in your face.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

woodlands said:


> I forget which one has villas, i am talking about that one. From outside it appears to be a construction site but wonder if some areas are better than others and which are the best areas to live in.
> thanks


The triangle area has 2BR villas, 2BR town houses and 1BR townhouses. It is still under construction and there is no infrastructure so far (no shops, no swimming pools etc.).
Entrance/exit is to Emirates road and via Jumeirah Park to the Springs.
If you are looking for a big garden and a nice layout of the living space, then go for the 2BR villa. They are rented out for around 90k/year.
But bear in mind there is nothing around and the construction work is still going on!


----------



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

petrolhead said:


> Ditto to Ogri's info. I've recently moved there and I'm loving it. Although it is pretty much a construction site somehow it's not in your face.


I guess i should focus on the circle as i am looking for large 3 bed houses...there seem to be independent projects like shamal terrace etc as well. Any opinions on which ones are the better quality ones?


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

woodlands said:


> I guess i should focus on the circle as i am looking for large 3 bed houses...there seem to be independent projects like shamal terrace etc as well. Any opinions on which ones are the better quality ones?


I'm based in the Circle and in a 3-bed town house + maids room. My plot is the Mirabella but with regards to other projects I really couldn't comment as not viewed internally. However, from the exterior there are some lovely looking apartments which I must check out one day purely on the pretence that I'm seeking accommodation - just to be nosey 

Regarding quality on the Mirabella I would rate it pretty good. Seems to have been finished off to an acceptable standard. Am also finding that as soon as one is up for rent it's not long before it's snapped up.

Good luck with your quest Woodlands and anything else I can advise on please ask


----------



## Gabriala (Nov 23, 2011)

Jumeirah Village is really coming up and Iam pretty impressed with the developments. I live in JVS. Its good for long time investments. Dubai Govt. has instructed Nakheel to finish the infrastructure by mid 2012. So work is in full swing day & night. I beleive if we need development in our area, we need to happy abt the construction work which is happening in full swing..


----------



## shedxb (Mar 11, 2012)

We have just signed contract for 2br villa.
No, there are no shops there yet but Spinney's in Springs is only a couple of minutes drive away.
I've have been to JV almost every day sorting stuff out (or not sorting out re: estate agents HOW DO YOU DO VERY UNHAPPY FACE ON HERE??!) and every time I am impressed with the speed of work on the project.
They are now starting to plant palm trees on the main road.
I was chatting with an agent for another estate agency today and he said that when all the landscaping is complete the prices will rocket because it will be so much better than the Springs.

So,,,,, get in there now!
If you want advice on what estate agent NOT to use, pm me.


----------



## Gabriala (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice to hear the same from you too.....the days are not too far for the price to reach rocket high...it will a happening place very soon....with parks, lawns, play ground...did they tell you from the real estate agency about the infrastructure or landscaping & when it will be completed?


----------



## shedxb (Mar 11, 2012)

*JV finishing date?*



Gabriala said:


> Nice to hear the same from you too.....the days are not too far for the price to reach rocket high...it will a happening place very soon....with parks, lawns, play ground...did they tell you from the real estate agency about the infrastructure or landscaping & when it will be completed?


No, we did not talk about the finish date, I was trying to find out about the correct legal procedure for rental contract because I am very worried (heart attack - worried!) that we have been duped. My husband assures me that is just the norm to have such incompetence but I am now threatening legal action :boxing:

I have seen somewhere that complete project work should finish in 2014.

Apart from the lack of local JV shops at the moment I think it will be a very lovely place to live,, far from the madding crowd


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

shedxb said:


> We have just signed contract for 2br villa.


Do you mean a tenancy contract ? If so ,how much's the rent per annum ?

Regards .


----------



## shedxb (Mar 11, 2012)

*Tenancy Contract*



ibkiss said:


> Do you mean a tenancy contract ? If so ,how much's the rent per annum ?
> 
> Regards .


Yes, I do Ibkiss.

The rent is 90k, 3 cheques, plus 4,500 deposit, plus 4,500 Agency fees and 2110 DEWA security and reconnection fee.

All of that is no problem but we are having a nightmare getting repairs done that were promised, and the name on the rental cheques is not the same as the landlord name and number that they gave me, and there is no reply from that either!
Now we are talking Legal Representatives.

Thanks for asking


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

shedxb said:


> and the name on the rental cheques is not the same as the landlord name and number that they gave me, and there is no reply from that either!
> Now we are talking Legal Representatives.
> 
> Thanks for asking


The above is definitely FISHY ! time to sound the horns 

...... usually the scary part is that (God forbid) as I've heard from a thread in EF ,the agent runs off with the funds ....
I am browsing to find that thread !! Who's name was on the cheque ?


----------



## shedxb (Mar 11, 2012)

The name of a man,, not the estate agent company.
It was cashed with super efficiency (surprise surprise) but then no repairs as promised, and no replies by email, and definitely no action.
I've had a text now stating that the agent had given me the number for the manager by mistake, not the landlord.
But I am not responding now,, I've told them that our legal rep will contact them this afternoon.

I know it does sound fishy but this has been going on for weeks now and we've given them the benefit of the doubt. The alarm bells are ringing loud and clear


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

shedxb said:


> The name of a man,, not the estate agent company.
> It was cashed with super efficiency (surprise surprise) but then no repairs as promised, and no replies by email, and definitely no action.
> I've had a text now stating that the agent had given me the number for the manager by mistake, not the landlord.
> But I am not responding now,, I've told them that our legal rep will contact them this afternoon.
> ...


Ask the agent to provide a proof of ownership...!


----------



## shedxb (Mar 11, 2012)

*Full steam ahead!*



Kawasutra said:


> Ask the agent to provide a proof of ownership...!


Well I sat and waited after mentioning Law Firm,,, and low&behold,,, they are coming to do repairs/maintenance tomorrow


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

shedxb said:


> Yes, I do Ibkiss.
> 
> The rent is 90k, 3 cheques, plus 4,500 deposit, plus 4,500 Agency fees and 2110 DEWA security and reconnection fee.
> 
> ...


Rental cheques should always be given under the name of the Owner or in favour of a legal Power of Attorney holder. Further, you should ask for an Ejari registration of your tenancy contract.


----------



## shedxb (Mar 11, 2012)

*Ejari Stamp?*



LongLiveDubai said:


> Rental cheques should always be given under the name of the Owner or in favour of a legal Power of Attorney holder. Further, you should ask for an Ejari registration of your tenancy contract.


Thank you for that tip.
How can I find out if it is registered or not?

It does have a round official stamp on it at the bottom by the Landlords signature with 'Rents' in blue writing, but it has the name of the estate agent around the edge and nothing that states Ejari.

I appreciate your time,, Thank you.


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

You can get the contract registered your self. Visit the Dubai Land Department website and it shall provide you contact information of the places where you, as a tenant, can go and get your tenancy registered. I think it will cost 195 as 160 is the Ejari registration fee and the rest will go towards typing.


----------



## Desertrose70 (Mar 3, 2012)

What are the main disadvantages of the 2 bedroom townhouses in Jumeirah Village Triangle?
Are the walls well sound insulated from noise from next door neigbours? Any maintenance trouble of poor installation work for A/C & water pipes etc.
Any experience from tenants or living in owners?
Cheers!


----------



## nl0808 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Jvc*

HI Guys,

we are also consider JVC.
Any complaints?


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

nl0808 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> we are also consider JVC.
> Any complaints?


None from me


----------



## jsmi1980 (Oct 4, 2011)

*Jumeirah Village Triangle*

Hi,

I am Hoping you could give some advice to JVT. My wife and i are looking at moving there. We viewed a villa the other day and really liked it. How have you found living in JVT? Did you manage to sort out any problems you had?

Also are yo able to advise me of the agent you used just so as to be careful in the future.

Thanks

Josh 




shedxb said:


> We have just signed contract for 2br villa.
> No, there are no shops there yet but Spinney's in Springs is only a couple of minutes drive away.
> I've have been to JV almost every day sorting stuff out (or not sorting out re: estate agents HOW DO YOU DO VERY UNHAPPY FACE ON HERE??!) and every time I am impressed with the speed of work on the project.
> They are now starting to plant palm trees on the main road.
> ...


----------



## clay2131 (Aug 9, 2012)

If you need a mortgage on the property in Jumeirah Village drop me a mail.


----------

